# QX9650 water



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

Im building a non-budget system for my friend and I would like to know how far I could push this cpu for him without risking any damage to it or shortning its life. His system will be:
EVGA 790i mobo
QX9650
2gb ddr3 1866
2x 9800gx2
1000w psu
Zalman Reserator xt bk (only used for cpu) lol

I want to push it to 4-5 ghz but I dont think thats gonna happen:tongue:
I envy him I still run a 3500+ with only 1 3870x2 and value ram:sigh: no upgrades till nehalem for me... or hopefully amd...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What are the load cpu temps?


----------



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

hehehe that might be a problem getting the temps seeing as how the system isnt built yet but Im asking for an average overcklock people have gotten on water.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I would say 4 something ghz


----------



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

hehe and update to that system if this works though I dont know if it will 
ddr3 2000
on the board it says it supports it like this:
DDR3 2000(OC)/1800(OC)/1333
Support for up to 2000 MHz SLI-Ready Memory with EPP 
what does the (OC) mean in this does it mean I have to manualy set it?


----------

